

Google is finally cloned - devgr
https://github.com/greekdev/google-clone

======
humancontact
Quick demo: [http://codex3.com.br/google-clone/](http://codex3.com.br/google-
clone/)

------
humancontact
What if instead of a Google API, this used a Duckduckgo API? What if DDG
forked this to their own use?

------
dudeson
απο ποιο μερος εισαι greekdev? αθήνα?

------
concurrent_map
demo?

~~~
humancontact
[http://codex3.com.br/google-clone/](http://codex3.com.br/google-clone/)

